

Ask HN: Feedback for "growth hack and UX ideas" website - userium

Hi!<p>I built with RoR a site which features a list of growth hack and UX ideas: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;growth.userium.com<p>Later I will enable users to add new ideas themselves. However, new ideas will probably need to be held for moderation before publishing, in order to avoid spam.<p>I would love to hear any feedback &#x2F; suggestions on how to improve the site!<p>-Nina
======
userium
[http://growth.userium.com](http://growth.userium.com)

